# Testing chainsaw chaps



## 48rob (Dec 11, 2011)

Over the 30 some years I've been cutting, twice I've nicked my jeans with the saw.
I've never drawn blood, just put a hole or small tear in the jeans.

Last year I decided I probably should quit gambling, and bought a set of chaps.
Since I started wearing them, I think I've become more cautious, having the reminder strapped on.

I've always run a 16" chain, as it is ideal for the small to medium sized trees I deal with.
The "accidents" have been from laying the chain across my leg, just above the knee.
Seems the contact is made after having the saw up high, making a cut, then bringing it back down to idle position.
Fortunately, each time the saw was at idle, or running fairly low rpm's as the throttle was released at the end of the cut.

As one might guess, and I have concluded, after doing this the third time...I'm cutting too long at one time and becoming fatigued, letting my guard down/not being cautious enough.
Now I'm not a 20 year old gung ho kid, I really do attempt to be as safe as possible, and I do have a good deal of experience, but I'm going to have to be even more careful...

The latest nick was the same as the others, bringing the saw back down to idle or rest position, after cutting small brush from a 6' fence.
Got a little deeper than a nick...












Okay now, the moment you've been waiting for...the picture of the "damage"...



.






I'm very pleased to report that the saw stopped instantly.
I felt it touch my leg and poof! It stopped just as if I threw the brake.
While embarrassing to tell, The best news is that my jeans still look like new, not a scratch or mark!

I think I'll have the good leg left from this set of chaps cut in half and sewn on to the new pair as extra insurance...

Rob


----------



## oldspark (Dec 11, 2011)

That's good to hear and am glad you did not get cut, been cutting wood for over 30 years with out chaps and now have some, this site has cost me some money but gave me piece of mind.


----------



## PNWBurner (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, it's a darn good thing you had chaps on.  That would have hurt otherwise.

I'm glad to see they work...


----------



## MarkinNC (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting.  I will show this thread to my wife who bought my chaps for me.


----------



## fossil (Dec 11, 2011)

Better a mass of synthetic fibers than a mass of your flesh  :ahhh: .  Sure am glad you weren't injured.  These sorts of reminders are useful, I think.  Thanks.  Rick


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad you weren't hurt.  Setting the brake immediately after each cut is a good habit to get into.


----------



## Jager (Dec 11, 2011)

Figure that has to be one of the cheapest investments in clothing or safety gear you've ever made.

Thanks for sharing your experience.  I think I'll stop by the shop next weekend and buy myself a pair...


----------



## KodiakII (Dec 11, 2011)

Isn't it great that Kevlar isn't just for law enforcement anymore!!


----------



## 48rob (Dec 11, 2011)

> Setting the brake immediately after each cut is a good habit to get into.



Actually wearing the chaps, and setting the brake each time I change locations is something I learned/decided I should do after reading stories here.

I do set the brake each time I move from one place to another, such as when I'm cutting stumps, and I carry the saw with the blade toward the back.
However, sometimes you just need to take a break more often, as all the safety minded thoughts and education don't help when you're tired and not paying the amount of attention you should be.
At least that's where I failed.

Thank you for the tip, always good to hear them now and again.

Rob


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting, Rob! 
Sooooo, how hard was it to clean that out of the saw? (or have you even tried?)


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought a pair for my 76 yr old neighbor a few yrs back and he has almost worn them out and not from wearing. He never had an incident before and since he has them I can't tell you ow many times he has done what you did.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 12, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> I bought a pair for my 76 yr old neighbor a few yrs back and he has almost worn them out and not from wearing. He never had an incident before and since he has them I can't tell you ow many times he has done what you did.



_Almost_ wore them out?  They got worn out the instant the first tooth hit them.


----------



## 48rob (Dec 12, 2011)

> Thanks for posting, Rob!
> Sooooo, how hard was it to clean that out of the saw? (or have you even tried?)




Dan, I thought it was going to be a real pain and take forever, but they came right out/off.
Took about 5 seconds...

Rob


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 12, 2011)

48rob said:
			
		

> > Thanks for posting, Rob!
> > Sooooo, how hard was it to clean that out of the saw? (or have you even tried?)
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know. (not that I plan on doing it myself anytime soon.)


----------



## xman23 (Dec 12, 2011)

Rob, I think the chaps are done.  Not that they have lost all there protection but it pulls fibers out up and down the whole leg.  Thanks for posting the story for all to learn from. You can't say it enough, know where bar is at all times.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought a pair for myself for Christmas.  I finished cutting up some small branches last week.  I didn't get the chaps out but was extra careful to not cut myself with a pair of new chaps under the Christmas tree.  When I tried them on to see how they fit, our seven year old daughter pointed out that the crotch is not covered.  I told her that I would have some serious problems if I cut myself in the crotch.  Let's hope that that never happens to any one!


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm on my way to the store, so I don't have an image to post. If you do a google search you'll see several different charts that show an outline of a body with dots or marks or something where most chainsaw injuries occur. Where Rob got it is pretty common, so is the left hand (another forum member just did that one, too) right leg gets fewer injuries, right hand usually is safe and so is torso. Can't remember how many dots were in the crotch area! Hopefully not many!


----------



## jebatty (Dec 12, 2011)

You're not the first to be lucky enough to nick the jeans and then buy chaps. If you've seen pictures of cuts worse than a nick, you would never be without chaps in like new condition.


----------



## 48rob (Dec 12, 2011)

> Rob, I think the chaps are done.  Not that they have lost all there protection but it pulls fibers out up and down the whole leg.



Yes, I agree.
I've already bought a new pair!
Cheap insurance indeed.

Rob


----------



## smokinj (Dec 12, 2011)

48rob said:
			
		

> Over the 30 some years I've been cutting, twice I've nicked my jeans with the saw.
> I've never drawn blood, just put a hole or small tear in the jeans.
> 
> Last year I decided I probably should quit gambling, and bought a set of chaps.
> ...





Every cut I have seen is all a few inch from that spot. Mainly happens with a saw that likes to spin after letting off the throttle.


----------



## holland_patrick (Dec 12, 2011)

jebatty said:
			
		

> You're not the first to be lucky enough to nick the jeans and then buy chaps. If you've seen pictures of cuts worse than a nick, you would never be without chaps in like new condition.




I think those are his chaps.. just in blue like jeans... if that is what your talking about?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 12, 2011)

48rob said:
			
		

> > Rob, I think the chaps are done.  Not that they have lost all there protection but it pulls fibers out up and down the whole leg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe next time nick the other leg and then you can sew the two good legs together! (or better yet, don't nick them at all!)


----------



## 48rob (Dec 12, 2011)

> > jebatty - 12 December 2011 04:46 AM
> > Youâ€™re not the first to be lucky enough to nick the jeans and then buy chaps. If youâ€™ve seen pictures of cuts worse than a nick, you would never be without chaps in like new condition.
> 
> 
> ...



Patrick,

              The chaps I cut into are blue in color, but I also nicked two pair of regular jeans before deciding it would be wise to wear chaps...

Rob


----------



## 48rob (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Danno77 (Dec 12, 2011)

yep, that's what I was referring to earlier.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 12, 2011)

48rob said:
			
		

>



All 4 injury's I have see have been two torso and 2 knees. Two where from 039 and two where 361's. All done with throttle lifted and chain spinning freely .


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 12, 2011)

if you don't read the numbers you'd think the feet get it just about worse than anywhere else!


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 12, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> if you don't read the numbers you'd think the feet get it just about worse than anywhere else!



Yeah, and look at the numbers on hand injuries.  :wow:


----------



## Osage (Dec 12, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting, Rob!
> Sooooo, how hard was it to clean that out of the saw? (or have you even tried?)



Bet it was a whole lot easier than cleaning his shorts


----------



## wannabegreener (Dec 13, 2011)

I think he will throw away the shorts with the Chaps.

Good to hear they worked and you didn't get hurt.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 13, 2011)

48rob said:
			
		

>



The hands or the legs, each get twice as many injuries as the head torso and feet combined.  Chaps and kevlar gloves a real necessity.  The injury isn't the problem.  The real problem is that the doctor is likely not able to fix you up like new.  Once injured you will never be the same again.  Ever!!  Cause chainsaw injuries are nothin' like paper cuts.


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 13, 2011)

@48rob - Maybe I missed it; what brand of chaps are you using? I would be mortified if the chain ever snagged any unprotected part of my body. Watching those 'chainsaw accident' videos available online is like watching Red Asphalt when you're in high school - scared straight!

@everyone else - I take it that the hand that's taking these hits is the "front" hand (on the bar, not the throttle)? What happens that causes that hand to get cut? I bought some kevlar-based gloves some time ago, based on information like this, but I'm still not sure how the chain would get to that hand (unless the hand slips off? Yikes!)


----------



## shmodaddy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm willing to bet left hand injuries occur while trying to hold something ie a beach or brush and trying to cut but just my guess.


----------



## 48rob (Dec 13, 2011)

> @48rob - Maybe I missed it; what brand of chaps are you using?



Aba,

       Husqvarna model WC 5KM1C

I had to look hard on the tag to see the model number.
To my surprise, there is also a date of manufacture, August of 2007.
Interesting, or maybe scary since I bought them new last year...

I ordered a set of the 10 ply chaps from Labonville, in hopes that they will offer even more protection...

For the gloves, I have been using regular good quality leather, but decided to order some Forrester chain saw gloves.
Don't know if they're any better, but they have material on the back of both hands, and back of the fingers.

I'd guess those with cuts to the hand are holding brush with one hand, and cutting with the other?

Rob


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 13, 2011)

Adabiviak said:
			
		

> @48rob - Maybe I missed it; what brand of chaps are you using? I would be mortified if the chain ever snagged any unprotected part of my body. Watching those 'chainsaw accident' videos available online is like watching Red Asphalt when you're in high school - scared straight!
> 
> @everyone else - I take it that the hand that's taking these hits is the "front" hand (on the bar, not the throttle)? What happens that causes that hand to get cut? I bought some kevlar-based gloves some time ago, based on information like this, but I'm still not sure how the chain would get to that hand (unless the hand slips off? Yikes!)



VERY good freakin' question!!

If you are right handed, how DO you bring a spinning chain itno contact with your left hand? 90% of the time I carry one-anded, it is with the left hand! How the hell are people cutting the left hand???


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 13, 2011)

top handled saws. too many people grab wood with the left, cut with the right.


----------



## btuser (Dec 14, 2011)

About a month ago I went over to my friends house to cut up a tree.  I got razzed for the helmet/chaps/gloves/suspenders+belt setup so I pulled up a couple of my favorite chainsaw videos online....

"Yeah, that's what the inside looks like"

But to be honest I'd wear it just for the fashion.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 14, 2011)

[quote author="48rob" date="1323630559"]Over the 30 some years I've been cutting, twice I've nicked my jeans with the saw.
I've never drawn blood, just put a hole or small tear in the jeans.

Rob, I'm glad your ok, the extra cost for safety equipment is well worth it.


zap


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> But to be honest I'd wear it just for the fashion.


I like the equipment. Makes me look like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um . . . Danno? Sorry, but it don't. It makes you look like Dennis. But a really cheap knock-off


----------



## smokinj (Dec 14, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Adabiviak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chains breaks or flys off.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol. When I was posting that, I was looking over at my avatar thinking about how having the equipment is only half the battle cause apparently you can use it wrong and look like an idiot.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 14, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can have the best equiment and the job still hard as hell..I been hammering Creatine for a couple weeks now. First day I have not woke up feeling like a mac truck just ran me over. :cheese:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 14, 2011)

No idea how we got here, but . . . drink LOTS of water with that, or that sh|t will wreck your kidneys! If the tylenol, diet pepsi, and/or sour mash hasn't already :grrr:

Back on topic. . . . maybe I should fix  my poor idle, which causes me to subconsciously blip the throttle while carrying, sometimes one handed? :red:


----------



## smokinj (Dec 14, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> No idea how we got here, but . . . drink LOTS of water with that, or that sh|t will wreck your kidneys! If the tylenol, diet pepsi, and/or sour mash hasn't already :grrr:
> 
> Back on topic. . . . maybe I should fix  my poor idle, which causes me to subconsciously blip the throttle while carrying, sometimes one handed? :red:



I still see this when cutting and scream at the OP. Glad the 460 pretty much stops almost instant....oh (5lbs has lasted over 7 years) Just use it at the start of each cutting season.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 14, 2011)

chain running outside the cut is the biggest danger there is. I've seen idles that need adjusting, but 9 times out of 10 the saw is running the chain because of a dirty air filter leaning it out and sending the revs up and thereby engaging the clutch.

How'd you like to loose a leg because your air filter was dirty? 

Dirty Air Filters are Deadly--->This was PSA #1 of the day from your friendly neighborhood Danno.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 14, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> But to be honest I'd wear it just for the fashion.



Me, too.  I think they look dapper on me, and I find I don't get hit on by men any more frequently than I do with my leather dress chaps.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 14, 2011)

There is no doubt in my mind that those chaps saved you from a major injury. I have been wearing chaps for since 1996. I got some grief from the guys in my neighborhood when I came over in full PPE to cut some trees for them. I told them that it would be very hard for me to go to work on Monday with one less leg.


----------



## 48rob (Dec 17, 2011)

Finally got some time to take the old chaps apart to see what they're made of, and how they look.

I'm surprised by how few strands there are, and how far apart they are spaced.

Even more surprising, is how few strands it took to stop the saw; 7 total.
Each strand runs from top to bottom of the chaps.
Each strand caught by the chain was completely removed from the fabric.

The biggest surprise is that there were two layers of fabric, with yellow strands left  

Here are the pictures, in order of dis assembly. There are 5 individual layers of material, each containing 15 (yellow) strands  of Kevlar(?).

_EDIT!

I looked a little closer (with my glasses on this time...) and found that there are actually 6 strands of white fibers between each yellow strand._


Front showing the small cut.






Back showing that the cut did not come through.






Outer cover cut away around hole.






Outer cover removed to show fabric and scale of damage.






Damage to layer 1 of 5. Three yellow strands missing, and 13 white ones missing.






Damage to layer 2 of 5. Three yellow strands missing, and 18 white.






Damage to layer 3 of 5. 1 yellow strand missing, and 9 white ones.






Layers 4 and 5 showing no damage.







My new Labonville 10 layer chaps came in the mail.
I hope to not be reporting on how they handle a chainsaw cut...

Rob


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for those pictures. Pretty cool to see what's inside them and how much was left after they did the job. Looks like they would have survived a much harder hit if need be.

Anybody who runs a chainsaw should see this thread.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 17, 2011)

This is why I love this site and the people on it. Thanks for that!


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 18, 2011)

Those 10-play Labonville chaps are the same ones I have. Part of me says 'overkill', but another part of me says 'if that saw blade actually comes after your legs, you'll be wishing you had 20 ply'.



			
				smokinjay said:
			
		

> Chains breaks or flys off.


It seems like cutting 'one handed' is just asking for something bad to happen, but I've (luckily?) never had a chain come off, much less break. Yikes! I can see improper chain tension letting it come off, but what sort of thing causes them to break?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Rob for dissecting this pair of chaps.  We sure get a bigger picture of how those things work.


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 18, 2011)

Adabiviak said:
			
		

> Those 10-play Labonville chaps are the same ones I have. Part of me says 'overkill', but another part of me says 'if that saw blade actually comes after your legs, you'll be wishing you had 20 ply'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many chains I've seen have been sharpened too deep into the tie straps, or run dry or in the dirt too long, & the rivets or straps fail under load & the chain breaks. If the chain catcher isn't where it should be stuff can get ugly quick. Long heavy chains, i.e. 3/8 & .404 pitch 24" & longer can sling like a mother. Been slapped a time or two myself, & glad I was wearing PPE. A C


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've tossed a chain more than once by cutting an elevated log and right when you get through it the log drags or pushes the chain on the bottom of the bar right off. Chain catchers are a must on any saw I use!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 18, 2011)

That pair of chaps is just like mine. Wish I had owned them when Old Yaller put me in the emergency room looking at the bone in my left leg. I won't even tune a saw without them on anymore.

I would feel really stupid if I got whacked with the chaps sitting in the shop.

Glad they stopped it guy.


----------



## BobUrban (Dec 23, 2011)

I get a little heat for being "Safety Man" with power tools and always wear ear, eye and chaps protection when I use my saw.  I am going to look into the glves now too.  Where are you buying the gloves and what is a "Chain Catcher"?  I think I need one or need to know if my saw has one?  

For the record my saw is a Husqvarna 350 with and 18" bar that was bought new two years ago?  ANyone know if they have a chain catcher on them?

Bob Urban


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bob, what saw are you using? Most new ones have a chain catcher as far as I know. Some older saws can have it added for under 5 bucks. Really old saws don't have anything of the sort!


----------



## 48rob (Dec 23, 2011)

Bob,

    I chose the chainsaw gloves from Forester for $20.00
http://www.amickssuperstore.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=Forester+Chainsaw+Gloves

There are seveal places that make chainsaw gloves, but most only have the chain stopping material in the left hand.
These have it in both gloves.
Better? I don't know, but why not since I'm wearing them anyway...

They fit and feel just like the leather gloves with velcro staps that I usually wear.
Be harder to loose them too, being so bright  

Rob


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 23, 2011)

BobUrban said:
			
		

> For the record my saw is a Husqvarna 350 with and 18" bar that was bought new two years ago?  ANyone know if they have a chain catcher on them?
> 
> Bob Urban


Bob, if you take off your clutch cover you should see this on the bottom edge of your saw if it comes stock (I bet it does). If you don't have it, get it. Probably could live without it, but super cheap insurance, IMHO.
http://northwoodsaw.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1122


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not sure how I stumbled upon this old thread, but it needs to be brought to the top. It's a good safety thread and we seem to need one of those around here lately.


----------

